# Trying to get off PPI again



## iamloco724 (May 1, 2010)

Hi

Im about to try to get off my ppi for the 2nd time, I tried at the start of the year and got 2 months in but because of my upcoming schedule I threw in the towel and got back on

If I start now I have 4 months before a big trip I am taking and I hope to have atleast a lot of the symptoms under control by then that I can eat somewhat normal

Right now im on 40mg 20mg during the day and 20mg at night, I know how to do the weaning process and it helps that I have 10mg pills as well

My main problem when it comes to this process is eating enough I have bad gastritis on top of this and each time I have tried to get off the prilosec my gastritis gets a little worse because of my drastic change in eating and eating too little.

Im going to be vegetable and fruit juicing along with this,I have dgl, slippery elm, probiotic, fennel, I currently take carafate suspension as well

I would like not to take an h2 blocker in its place, and tums seems to cause me some bathroom distress when I take it

So besides other natural alternatives to ease the process im really looking for help with my diet, I would eat plain turkey on whole wheat every day for lunch but I get so nauseous by it eventually because I cant put any sort of dressing on it

My main symptoms on the medicine is chest pain with reflux going up to my throat, I have a small to medium sized hiatal hernia

My dr is on board for me doing this he was the first time as well but its up to me to accomplish it and I feel I can if I can eat enough this time around

I need lunch ideas, dinner and snacks, otherwise if I don't have enough to eat I feel like im just setting my self up to fail again

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here are some GERD meal plans that may help.

http://www.mckinley.illinois.edu/handouts/pdfs/gerd_diet.pdf

http://www.webmd.com/heartburn-gerd/features/11-meal-planning-tips-prevent-heartburn?page=2

http://www.thegerddiet.com/gerd-recipes/


----------

